# Chaos 'Lucky' / Favoured Numbers - Like or Dislike?



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I'm just curious about peoples opinions on the Chaos Gods 'lucky' or favoured numbers.

For those of you who don't know. 

The Chaos Gods each have a specific number that they favour, and they like their armies to adhere to that number when making squads and so on (within reason though folks).

Also some of the Black Library authors have included some stuff about how, mathmatically, lots of things the Chaos Gods do are steeped in their own numbers.

They are as follows.

SLAANESH - 6

NURGLE - 7

KHORNE - 8

TZEENTCH - 9


So what do you think of this fluff? 

Because even though it has been somehwhat marginalized, it still is present.

Also do you number your armies based on the favoured number of the Gods? 

Cuz I sure as heck do!!!

Also feel free to add any points to further the discussion.

So what's your opinion?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I love this fluff, i do wish they bring it back in the new codex.

Inject some fluff into chaos!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aye, im rather fond of them myself, i dont always number my squads accordingly but thats more because i like to win occasionaly :laugh:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the sacred numbers, and indeed most of the fluff, and always limit myself by fluff based restrictions.

However, I think the free upgrades from Codex:Chaos Marines 3.n were a little on the powerful side for just taking a certain number of models in the squad. Possibly a very minor effect might be fairer.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the sacred numbers, and indeed most of the fluff, and always limit myself by fluff based restrictions.
> 
> However, I think the free upgrades from Codex:Chaos Marines 3.n were a little on the powerful side for just taking a certain number of models in the squad. Possibly a very minor effect might be fairer.


Agreed, but what would be a suitable effect?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I like it. Quite liked it in _Thousand Sons_ when Magnus notes that Mortarion keeps his bodyguards within seven times seven paces of him.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Whenever I create Chaos army lists, I always try to follow the lucky numbers, so yeah, I voted yes.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I like it. Quite liked it in _Thousand Sons_ when Magnus notes that Mortarion keeps his bodyguards within seven times seven paces of him.


I thought that Mortarion wasn't corrupt with Nurgle yet though?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

True, but the Horus Heresy series is constantly foreshadowing near and distant future events, that being one of them.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> True, but the Horus Heresy series is constantly foreshadowing near and distant future events, that being one of them.


Fluff like that I dislike. It just so happens that coincidentally Mortarion uses the number 7 yet in the future his Chaos God's number is 7. It just seems too coincidental you know?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

and the Death Guards/Dusk Raiders had 7 companies. I like the luckys number cause 7 is my lucky number.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The reasons for mortarions fall has yet to be detailed. We should reserve judgement.(Although his legion number was 14 so that is related again).
I personally use the sacred chaos numbers as much as possible. I try to keep my zerks to squads of 8, at the very least the squad with kharn allways has 8(up to the point he starts killing them of course.) My t-sons are squads of 9, pm's 7 and noisies 6. However with conventional marines with icons I generally use 10.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

locustgate said:


> and the Death Guards/Dusk Raiders had 7 companies. I like the luckys number cause 7 is my lucky number.


Too bad you can't roll it on a D6 then.

I don't actually play Chaos much (don't trust the bio: the army I collect is more fickle than Tzeentch) so I can't say much on this subject. But yeah, they're not all that major at the moment to my knowledge.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I like it. Everything should have a sacred number. Mine is Eleven. :crazy:


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

Interesting concept and good for fluff... but I don't really follow it in tabletop. I just do what I think will help me win...  Now I am for a new codex though with a slight something for sacred numbers. Well I'm just for a new Chaos codex anyways....sigh...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Those numbers have never really helped me but i do have a squad of 8 khorne bezerkers and they always seem to really well in a battle (they do suffer quite alot of causalties though) They have got me out of quite a few sticky situations...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Brother Arnold said:


> Too bad you can't roll it on a D6 then.


I have only lost 2 moral tests in a 1 1/2 years(21 games), I roll lots of 7s and have bonding knives like #$## CrAzY .


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

odd i share my lucky number with korne:laugh: 
well lets go kill some stuff:yahoo:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Dave T Hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > ...I think the free upgrades from Codex:Chaos Marines 3.n were a little on the powerful side for just taking a certain number of models in the squad. Possibly a very minor effect might be fairer.
> ...


Hmmm... game balance is not really my specialist topic. The two thoughts that spring to mind are:

(i) reduce the cost of a champion upgrade for the unit from X to Y; it is similar to the 3.n free champion but less powerful

(ii) make fluff Legions require you to take certain things in sacred numbers then give a larger benefit to fluff Legions; for example, World Eaters armies require all troops to be 8-man Beserker squads and must be leads by a Khornate HQ but gain the equivalent of a psychic hood to repsresent Khorne's hatred of psykers.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I think sacred numbers should get you a free 'Instrument of Chaos Equivilent' meaning that if you draw a combat, you actually win it by a margin of 1 Wound.

And that's the only way you can get Instruments for Daemons and CSM.

I think that would be cool, and add to the fact that the Chaos Gods will bless their favoured numbered Troops that bit extra, but you can still run 10 men and not feel like your seriously missing out.

But I run all my Chaos Daemon Troops in their lucky numbers or multiples of, and I feel they actually work well that way.

12 Daemonettes - big enough to survive a little while, and not have too big a deepstrike imprint

7 Plaguebearers - Survivable enough to absorb fire, provide a cover bonus for Troops behind them and hold an Icon

8 Bloodletters - More than enough to give any unit a bad day

16 Bloodletters (rarely) - Your f*cked

9 Pink Horrors - 27 shots at S4 AP4 is just nasty

That's my opinion anyway.

But I'm glad to see so much enthusiasm for the sacred number fluff, and personally I love that whole Mortarion 7x7 fluff.

That just emphasizes how far Chaos planned ahead. Tzeentch would be proud!!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> I think sacred numbers should get you a free 'Instrument of Chaos Equivilent' meaning that if you draw a combat, you actually win it by a margin of 1 Wound.
> 
> And that's the only way you can get Instruments for Daemons and CSM.
> 
> I think that would be cool, and add to the fact that the Chaos Gods will bless their favoured numbered Troops that bit extra, but you can still run 10 men and not feel like your seriously missing out.


Excellent idea


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I love chaos fluff. so ya I'm in to the whole number thing. I only sometimes number my squads by the lucky number (7 in this case) though.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm just glad that the Chaos Gods' numbers are relativley small. It would suck if Khorne's number was like 50 because then you would have to have one squad of 50 Khorne berserkers...which actually sounds fun


----------

